# new 09 Ridley Noah - 1st impression



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

*1st ride on the 09 Noah*

just took delivery of my new 09 Noah. It is is built up with Zipp 303's and Campy Record with FSA bar & stem. I have it built up right now and it weighed in at 14.2 lbs. 

UPDATE 11/24 - weather broke this weekend and I got the chance to do a short ride with about 850' of climbing. The Noah is super stiff and handles like a dream. It is stiffer than anything I have ridden before and power transfer is instant. Out of the saddle climbing is awesome and sprints are super smooth. It also descends extremely fast but yet it feels like it is on a rail. It was cold and windy today so flat speeds were hard to judge. Still unsure of the aero aspects of this bike and if there is an advantage like Ridley claims. Overall though I am stoked and very impressed with this ride. Cant wait for Spring.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Why the new cables and housing?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

new housing because I wanted white to set off some of the graphics on the frame. I went ahead and got new cables because the frame has the cables ran internally and the ends of my old ones werent in great shape. I also cut the old ones a little too short last time and didnt have much play.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

fair enough, post some pictures once you get it all together and enjoy your new bike


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

pics or it didn't happen...

edit...it happened...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, pile some miles on it and let us know what you think.


----------



## pommylump (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks real nice, the colour looks much nicer than on the website, I have a red one on order hope the red looks as good as blue.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

pommylump said:


> That looks real nice, the colour looks much nicer than on the website, I have a red one on order hope the red looks as good as blue.


Pommylump...
I like the blue but I dont think the color is what makes this bike, its the sweet lines... I dont think you will be disappointed in the red at all. Weather where I am at will probably be bad for a while and I wont have much chance to get the bike out. when you get yours in, if your weather is any better, post a ride impression. I am anxious to see if this thing lives up to the claims.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow. If it rides half as good sa it looks, nice. Color is strictly personal, however I may prefer one w black/blue tape/hudz. But that is why its YOURS.


----------



## pommylump (Mar 22, 2007)

No worries, Its summer here so will be able to get out on it as soon as arrives, hopefully before winter sets in 

I ordered it in July was told september, then in september was told october, in october was told 4th November without fail, now have been told next couple of weeks, so not holding my breath


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

*1st ride on the 09 Noah*

weather broke this weekend and I go the chance to do a short ride with about 850' of climbing. The Noah is super stiff and handles like a dream. It is stiffer than anything I have ridden before and power transfer is instant. Out of the saddle climbing is awesome and sprints are super smooth. It also descends extremely fast but yet it feels like it is on a rail. It was cold and windy today so flat speeds were hard to judge. Still unsure of the aero aspects of this bike and if there is an advantage like Ridley claims. Overall though I am stoked and very impressed with this ride. Cant wait for Spring.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

smbrum said:


> weather broke this weekend and I go the chance to do a short ride with about 850' of climbing. The Noah is super stiff and handles like a dream. It is stiffer than anything I have ridden before and power transfer is instant. Out of the saddle climbing is awesome and sprints are super smooth. It also descends extremely fast but yet it feels like it is on a rail. It was cold and windy today so flat speeds were hard to judge. Still unsure of the aero aspects of this bike and if there is an advantage like Ridley claims. Overall though I am stoked and very impressed with this ride. Cant wait for Spring.


Did you feel beaten up after your ride? Can it be comfortable for a long ride? Is it smooth over potholes or road cracks?

Can a 160 lb rider stand that stiffness?


Thanks,

Corsaire


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Corsaire said:


> Did you feel beaten up after your ride? Can it be comfortable for a long ride? Is it smooth over potholes or road cracks?
> 
> Can a 160 lb rider stand that stiffness?
> 
> ...


I am 164...So far I havent felt beaten up on any rides. However, the longest I have been able to get in so far has been about 40 miles. It definitely feels better on smoother pavement but I havent suffered on rougher pavement or chip-n-seal. Although if you hit some potholes and real rough stuff, its not that forgiving. It is a race bike for sure and with the integrated mast I would say invest in a comfy seat. That being said, I wouldnt trade it for anything. It just performs so darn perfectly I can sacrifice a bit of comfort. We'll see if I sing that same song when I can get out for a century or longer race. for me its a fantastic bike and I dont have any complaints. I prefer a stiff bike but thats just me. On the flats, it feels like a TT bike; on a hill, it climbs like a billy goat; on a descent, it falls like a rock; and in a sprint you'd swear someone hit a nitrous switch. And at the same time it handles beautifully!!! About the only thing this bike doesnt like is a strong cross wind. All that aero tubing can be felt when the wind is blowing sideways.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

smbrum said:


> I am 164...So far I havent felt beaten up on any rides. However, the longest I have been able to get in so far has been about 40 miles. It definitely feels better on smoother pavement but I havent suffered on rougher pavement or chip-n-seal. Although if you hit some potholes and real rough stuff, its not that forgiving. It is a race bike for sure and with the integrated mast I would say invest in a comfy seat. That being said, I wouldnt trade it for anything. It just performs so darn perfectly I can sacrifice a bit of comfort. We'll see if I sing that same song when I can get out for a century or longer race. for me its a fantastic bike and I dont have any complaints. I prefer a stiff bike but thats just me. On the flats, it feels like a TT bike; on a hill, it climbs like a billy goat; on a descent, it falls like a rock; and in a sprint you'd swear someone hit a nitrous switch. And at the same time it handles beautifully!!! About the only thing this bike doesnt like is a strong cross wind. All that aero tubing can be felt when the wind is blowing sideways.


Awesome man. Don't forget to come back to tell us how did it feel after a long ride, like 3 or more hours on the saddle.

Thanks,

Corsaire


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Today I had a chance to see the Ridley Noah frame (red - size Small) at my LBS. The pics don't really make it justice, it's a beautiful art sculpture indeed. I was very tempted to walk away with it but gush! I resisted. The intense red is beautiful, the pics wash it out a lot sadly.

Here are some pics i took.


----------



## sslim (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Smbrum, 

What's the size of your Noah? I'm considering one too. Looking forward to your Noah story.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Awesome bikes. I just switched to one from a Pinarello Dogma and I love it. I expected it to be overly stiff, but it's not. And the handling is superb. Very impressive bike.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Can any of the Noah owners out there update us on how the bike felt over a longer 4 to 5 hour ride? Also would be good to get some idea of how this bike fits - I plan on trying one out but it's great to hear other experiences. Is the front end low, does the bike put you more in a racing position? Smbrum, looks like you have some spacers under the stem, do you still have it set up that way? 

Anyone got time on a Noah RS? 

TIA


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Kristatos said:


> Can any of the Noah owners out there update us on how the bike felt over a longer 4 to 5 hour ride? Also would be good to get some idea of how this bike fits - I plan on trying one out but it's great to hear other experiences. Is the front end low, does the bike put you more in a racing position? Smbrum, looks like you have some spacers under the stem, do you still have it set up that way?
> 
> Anyone got time on a Noah RS?
> 
> TIA


I have the 2010 now but its the same thing just different color scheme. Ive been out recently on a 4 1/2 hour ride and no problems with the Noah. Its not overly stiff or at least doesnt give a harsh ride. it is however very stiff when you need to accelerate. MY only problem with teh longer ride seemed to be the saddle. had a specailized toupe that was a bit too wide. Switched that out to a more narrow SLR and Im good to go. The bike does have a more aggressive race position though so upwards of 3 hours and I find myself stretching my back a bit. Dont really hurt afterwards though. I still do have the spacers and I believe the front end is a bit lower than some other bikes. feels that way anyways. the front end is super stiff though in sprints so I guess thats teh trade off. For the 4-5 hour long rides Im sure you can find a more plush riding bike but for sprinting climbing crits etc its hard to beat. worth the trade off for me as most of my rides are sub 4 hours. the other thing I would mention is that the geometry tends to run a bit large on Ridley's. Im 5'8" and always rode a 52cm bike in the past. That equates to the XS with the Ridley line up so make sure to measure correctly if you order. Great bike though, wouldnt trade it for anything else out there


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome feedback smbrum and just the kind of info I was looking for. Many thanks. Just curious, why on a '10 now?


----------

